# "Im So Excited"



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

After years of knitting and crocheting, will start quilt making. I've got my tools, my fabric and my god. Any suggestions, or words of incoragement from my KP family?


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Enjoy yourself and don't be afraid to ask questions. Quilting is a wonderful process. I am one who believes in prewashing and ironing fabric but many do not. There's little things like that that you will have to decide for yourself. I would also say to start with simple piecing. Amazing quilts can be made by combining a couple of different, easy blocks. Most of all, have fun.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

something I have never wanted to try. Best of luck with yours!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

That should be fun!


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Use good quality quilting fabric. Cheap cottons stretch and your seams won't line up. The open weave will allow batting to migrate out too. If it's worth doing, do it well. You'll enjoy it for sure because you're so excited!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Also don't be afraid to try different techniques, even if they look difficult - you might be surprised by how simple the pattern becomes easier, the further you get into it.


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

Your iron is your best friend!

You will love how quickly the project comes together. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

This is what I learned. Some of it the hard way and some of it by keeping my ears open...

In the beginning decide whether or not you will pre-wash all of your fabrics or not.

Shout 'Color Catchers' in the laundry will pick up any dyes floating around.

Spray starching the fabrics before cutting them makes your pieces much easier to handle and much easier to get pressed seams. Buy the mix-your-own and you can control the stiffness.

Use '505 Basting Spray' to make your quilt sandwich (quilt top, batting, and quilt backing); it is not at all stinky, a little goes a long way, and it's quick.

YouTube is your friend. Sadly more than your library. There's a particular binding method I pull up whenever I'm ready for that step. I can play, stop action, sew, play, stop action, well, you get the idea.

QuiltingBoard.com is imho the best board out there even though I don't use it anymore. The format used to look just like our beloved KP, and was sooo easy to use; as I understand there were necessary good reasons to change it but it didn't work for me. That said, there were wonderful, helpful quilters over there, plus you can search anything you have a question about.


----------



## rubberlegstootsie (Jul 20, 2013)

You can baste the top, batting, & back together on a table without scratching it by putting a marble on the table first and then pushing it along as you baste. Your needle will scratch at the marble & not your table top. Also, if you choose cotton fabrics, use cotton batting & thread. Good Luck!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Take your time. A lesson I learned.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Have fun with it and remember a quilt wasn't made in a day. You need to love the process and be able to wait for the results to be truly successful. I would also suggest that you check around for a beginner class maybe given through a senior center or a local quilt shop. If there is an adult education program in your area that might also be a place to take a class. It will help with the little tips and things but also introduce you to some local quilters. It is always good to have local resources for help and encouragement.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Start with something simple, like squares, not triangles. Perhaps a lap quilt, rather than a large one.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't try to cut to many fabrics at the same time they will distort.
Iron as you go pressing the seams over in the direction of the darkest color if your pattern doesn't say.. some have you press in one direction like in the Split Rail Fence.. that is also refereed to as the Rail Fence and is a perfect one for beginners.
Make sure you mark your machine with a 1/4 inch from the needle so you have perfect 1/4 inch seams that is very important.. 
Also you press your block not iron it!! ironing it will make puckers 
Best of luck... Quilting is not hard.. it is fun and the results are always amazing... don't be a perfectionist.. that will come... know that your seam ripper is your best friend for those perfect points


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Enjoy it.


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

There is no such thing as an ugly pattern, horrible work, or time wasted.

When you are making your quilt take your time and enjoy the long process. Remember that this cover is to be made in love to blanket the person that needs warmth and calm and joy that only you are able to provide. 

I pray as I stich. (I hand stitch all) It takes a long time but the quilt is made without stress and loads of love and prayers for the unknown person the this quilt will be covering. No matter what religion or belief system you have.. Praying will keep you calm as you will hit some frustrating moments. And I like to think that the person that sleeps under this quilt I made will be covered with prayer even if I do not know them.Don't rush through your project just to get it done. Enjoy the process.

OH while I am thinking of it.... DO NOT HAVE COFFEE OR TEA any where near your project. Made that mistake once. YIKES!


----------



## JulieDarie (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes, good quality 100% cotton will mean the difference between success and utter frustration.I my neck of the woods this is very expensive so I watch for sales.It is not a cheap hobby but you can always find ways to help yourself. My quilting friends help each other by trading or just giving fabric to each other if one needs a specific colour and is unable ti find it.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i have 6 "rules"for myself when quilting,,,
1. wash and iron fabric.
2. pay attention to the grain of the fabric,
3. cut accurately
4. accurate 1/4 inch seams unless the pattern says differently
5. press seams to darker fabric
6. last but not least..remember only God makes perfect things!


----------



## mayknit123 (Nov 3, 2012)

Go into the website "Missouri Star Quilt Company " You will find hundreds of tutorials showing easy quilts to make with jelly rolls, 5" squares and l0" squares. The lady who does the tutorials is so easy to understand. Hope this helps. Good luck, and enjoy your quilting. I know--I've been quilting or many, many years and I enjoy doing paper piecing. Let us see something when you have it done!!


----------



## lynnie 1 (Mar 27, 2014)

come join the quilter's board. lots of ideas, friends and encouragement. join in the pincushion swap, or any other one to meet more friends and have alot of fun and learn.


----------



## lynnie 1 (Mar 27, 2014)

oh, if you have a kitty, it helps, and come join us on the quilters board, lots of info and friends


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

I recently saw a program on tv about landscape quilting. Have you ever seen that? I loved it and really thought about getting into it. But life happens so that is not possible at this time. There are some amazing landscape quilting item!


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Pre-wash all your fabrics you don't want to do all that work and have a problem after because you skipped that step.
Jo anns and michaels in my town both have classes. It would be a good idea to attend. Also there are shops that sell only quilting fabric and they have classes.

Many of the classes are free they just want to sell you the supplies.


----------



## stringtoathing (Jul 6, 2014)

Good luck!! I will be right behind you learning in just a few months!


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
"Pre-wash all your fabrics you don't want to do all that work and have a problem after because you skipped that step." I totally agree with this statement that was made by another poster.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

its habit forming,if you got a husband ,teach him how to cook.when you quilt, you forget every thing else.have fun.


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Go for it....great way to release some of your creativity.


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

You can join [email protected] for all kinds of inspiration, instruction, and wisdom. They don't, however have a place where you can vent or ask for prayers. Save that for here.


----------



## lynnie 1 (Mar 27, 2014)

I need a good place to find swappersand inspiration. i usually go to bing and then type in what i want or am looking for. i spent 3 hrs last night looking for something different for a pincushion for December. i need/want something different. January is snowmen or 'southrn snowmen'. I want something great to do. 3-8 hrs work is ok with me. i'll try them.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I found this pattern for a pin cushion kinda cute.
http://www.mybearpaw.com/2010/12/little-house-pincushion-tutorial.html#.U9bcTUC1GaI


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm making a quilt with my daughter. She cuts and I sew. I don't have a lot of quilting experience - all of this advise has been very helpful. 
I haven't had a use for it yet but I have seen freezer paper recommended use in quilting. Does anyone know where to buy it? I've looked several places.


----------



## gingjan (Jun 4, 2013)

Ontario Silk said:


> There is no such thing as an ugly pattern, horrible work, or time wasted.
> 
> When you are making your quilt take your time and enjoy the long process. Remember that this cover is to be made in love to blanket the person that needs warmth and calm and joy that only you are able to provide.
> 
> ...


This says it all! I have been quilting (all hand-sewn) since I was 17. It's wonderful and everything u do is unique and v special. Good Luck!


----------



## healdtonknitter (Jan 8, 2013)

Christmas Tree: Walmart sells in the food wrap isle.


----------



## healdtonknitter (Jan 8, 2013)

Knitlady 999: I have been quilting for 20 years or better and all the advise you have been given is very true. Tho I do not prewash my fabric that is just my preference. I still feel that I am a beginner quilter so I listen to all advise that is given me. Be careful of not becoming a fabric stasher. It is easy to become one just like for yarn. Enjoy yourself and a beginner quilting class is very helpful I found.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Ma Kitty said:


> Use good quality quilting fabric. Cheap cottons stretch and your seams won't line up. The open weave will allow batting to migrate out too. If it's worth doing, do it well. You'll enjoy it for sure because you're so excited!


Good advice Ma Kitty. I just started also so am very excited but I know that quality is very important.


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm learning too. It's a joy. Have fun. My latest discovery is the exploding box block. Very simple and effective. It has been great reading everyone's tips &#128156;


----------



## lynnie 1 (Mar 27, 2014)

i hope some of you have joined the quilting board, lots of good info. I've been quilting for over 40 yrs, and learn new things there all the time. Mostly how nice quilters can be,


----------

